# Stellaris: Star Trek Mod &quot;New Horizons&quot;



## DUKONIS (29. Juni 2016)

*Stellaris: Star Trek Mod "New Horizons"*

Ein kleines, aber ein feines Projekt tummelt sich auf der Steam Workshop Plattform.

Und für jeden Trekkie-Fan ein muss, deswegen möchte ich es Euch heute zeigen.

Es handelt sich um eine complete conversion von Stellaris und folgende Punkte wollen die Entwickler einbauen/ändern:

_- Sound
- Schiffe
- Stationen
- UI 
- Main Menu
- Balancing
- Events
- Factions
- Universe
- Tech-Tree
- Planets_

Hier ein Interview mit den deutschen Entwicklern der Mod inklusive ingame footage:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=swBcxoLVB14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie findet Ihr die Mod?

PS. da das ganze von Spielern für Spieler gemacht wird, ist auch Eure Unterstützung wichtig. Reicht den Entwicklern Events und Anomalien ein! 

Ihr findet die aktuelle Version auf Star Trek New Horizon mod for Stellaris - Mod DB


----------



## Rabowke (29. Juni 2016)

Sieht interessant aus ... aber mal Butter bei die Fische, bist du der Entwickler der Mod bzw. an der Mod beteiligt?


----------



## DUKONIS (29. Juni 2016)

weder noch, aber ich bin mega scharf drauf und möchte den Entwicklern helfen und nen großen Support schaffen, wenn das geht


----------



## DUKONIS (15. August 2016)

Es geht weiter: 



__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PLkv_aOJs4c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Endlich wieder ein Game bzw. Mod für Fans! Birth of Federation ist auch lang her!


----------



## DUKONIS (4. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zPz7ScrvHE8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Es geht weiter! Vieles hat sich getan!


----------



## DUKONIS (3. Februar 2017)

Multiplayer mit den Entwickler der Mod? Gleich anmelden!





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lw8RvdDkvfU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------

